# Project 1996, Full old school build, Alpine, Soundstream, Coustic, MB Quart, Pro Tech



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok to start this off let me just say that "Project 1996" is just as it sounds, build a truck and system as if it were 1996. Why 1996, because that was the year I turned 18 and was really in custom trucks and car audio and really broke. This truck and it's system for me are a time capsule, they take me back to exactly what I wanted to build when I was 18, but didn't have the money. 

The truck is a 1979 Chevy 3/4 ton 4x4 with a 6" lift on 36" Super Swampers. The truck is keeping its classic lines and is mildly custom on the outside, custom wheels, lift, billet grill and shaved emblems you get the idea. Under the hood is very not stock, but is very appropriate for 1996. The engine is a TPI chevy crate motor hooked up to a 700R4 with an NP205 transfer case. Finally the interior, again it will appear stock with minor custom touches. The interior has many pieces out of a newer 91 suburban, I know have power windows, power locks, power mirrors and a full din and half dash opening. I will be keeping the bench seat and using stock door panels and dash pieces, I may do something custom with the seat but still undecided.




























Ok since this is DIYMA lets talk about the system. I am going full old school on this one, no equipment newer than 1996. It should be noted that I grew up in Erie, PA and worked for a little while at PJ's Auto Sound in high school, therefore there will be some heavy PJ's influences to this system especially the equipment choices. Well here is the equipment list,

Head Unit - Alpine 5953 changer controller with 5957 changer










EQ - still undecided, maybe Audiocontrol EQL or EQTs

Crossover - Coustic XM-3e with remote bass knob










Amp - Soundstream MC245, 35x4 plus 100x1










Highs - MB Quart QM160.03 Coax using QM216 mids and QM19 tweeters










Subs - (2) Pro Tech CH124D 12" dual 4ohm, PJ's house brand










The install will be 90's correct, I might even use some tweed. It will be heavily influenced by many of the PJ's 90's installs, like Greg Cassis' Riviera and Typhoon, Bud Wentz Cougar etc.

I had the old radio hole welded up when the truck was in the body shop, I have a fresh slate here but unsure what I will do here yet.



















Now this will be a long term build, very long term, because the truck is not even running yet. I still need to complete the wiring and fuel plumbing as well as some mechanical things like driveshafts etc. I am happy to have inputs on this, because other than equipment I have not made any final decisions yet.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful! I love those trucks and that power plant is beautiful chief.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet dude! in the near future id love to come check it out after i get my **** back together so you can see what ive been up to =D


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

req said:


> sweet dude! in the near future id love to come check it out after i get my **** back together so you can see what ive been up to =D


Your always welcome here, I plan on building my box for the Blazer next week. I am doing a transmission line for my Alumapro M16 out of 3/4" Baltic Birch, it will be very interesting.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

700R4s...get used to changing it out...they suck.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> 700R4s...get used to changing it out...they suck.


I hope thats not true, I had it built just for my application by a company called 4th gear. It has a few beefed up parts in it, but the motor is probably only pushing 300hp I wanted something streetable.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

my syclone had a 700r4. was making well over 400 hp and 550 ftlb of torque. it did ok but it had a beefed up tranny. some billet parts and stuff. but the sy/ty trans were better than a standard 700r4. there was a reason the 454 ss did not come in an OD trans the first year or so. the 4l80 was a much better trans due to the fact that the shafts did not have to change direction when shifting gears.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You should be ok with that power and you had it built. Stock and beating the **** out of it...I would be worried.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am jealous of the 5953 I want one so bad, the changer on a cord is such a cool idea. I wish they made a modern day one.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

HELL YES!!

Excellent "real school" build here...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the great words, I am drawing out my wiring diagram today.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Love'n the motor and car audio equipment!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> Thanks for all the great words, I am drawing out my wiring diagram today.


Right bank valve cover is upside down. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Right bank valve cover is upside down.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool truck, cool build! 

Since you are using coax with limited processing, are you installing in the kicks? You are going to want to pay attention to path length, and since it's a giant older truck you should have the spare legroom.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

94VG30DE said:


> Cool truck, cool build!
> 
> Since you are using coax with limited processing, are you installing in the kicks? You are going to want to pay attention to path length, and since it's a giant older truck you should have the spare legroom.


Yes I am running them in the kick panels. It's hard to tell but the picture of the cutout template is actually in the kicks. I may try to use the fresh air vents as part of the design to get a true IB setup.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

1996 was the hay day!!! Your project description brought back memories. I too was really into car audio, mini trucks, and had zilch for cash!!! 
I'd love to have another early 90s S-10 with Old School MBQ drivers and PPI Arts. Where did you happen to find your MBQ speakers from? Did it take a long time searching?


BTW-Greg Cassis' Typhoon was INCREDIBLE!!! I remember seeing that truck at the Cleveland Autorama and being absolutely blown away by it.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

This will be a cool build.


----------



## backpachyderm (Dec 17, 2010)

I ran the L98 TPI on an ZZ3 in an S10 back in 94-95. Had soooo many tuning issues related to MAP. Ended up switching it over to MAF and loosing that sleek air cleaner.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

jonnyanalog said:


> 1996 was the hay day!!! Your project description brought back memories. I too was really into car audio, mini trucks, and had zilch for cash!!!
> I'd love to have another early 90s S-10 with Old School MBQ drivers and PPI Arts. Where did you happen to find your MBQ speakers from? Did it take a long time searching?
> 
> 
> BTW-Greg Cassis' Typhoon was INCREDIBLE!!! I remember seeing that truck at the Cleveland Autorama and being absolutely blown away by it.


You might find it interesting that my other vehicle is a static dropped S-10 Blazer with Art amps.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on-power-art-series-alumapro-m16-eclipse.html

Yes I loved the Typhoon also, I actually looked into buying it last Christmas. Drew Williams bought it from Greg and kept it for a few years. Sadly it was returned to stock several years ago and sold, so sad.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

backpachyderm said:


> I ran the L98 TPI on an ZZ3 in an S10 back in 94-95. Had soooo many tuning issues related to MAP. Ended up switching it over to MAF and loosing that sleek air cleaner.


I will be running MAP because it is cleaner to install. My setup is pretty close to stock, I've heard heavily modified MAP engines do not do too well.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok so we have our first and second changes to the equipment list.

First change, the EQ has been chosen - PPI PAR-245 (thanks pickup)

Second change, the Soundstream is out and PPI is in - (2) PPI PC4100

The Soundstream MC245 is now up for sale.

That will give me 100x8, I think that will provide enough flexibility. Both amps are a bit rough so the main body will get powdercoated, I will try to match the original color as best as possible.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Before anyone calls me out on it, yes I realize that the PC4100 was a 97' model. We can all just pretend that these are early editions that were available in 96'. Also considering doing a glass bottom on these instead of powder coating them, anybody have experience mounting these upside down, any problems.


----------



## backpachyderm (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe I have a PC250 sitting in the garage somewhere if you happen to need a smaller mate for those.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Navy Chief said:


> Second change, the Soundstream is out and PPI is in - (2) PPI PC4100


Glad you picked those up, that was a smoking deal for sure.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Other than the lift (just not for me, personal taste) I'm in love with that truck already. 

Very well done.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Memories LOL. i turned 18 in 97. My first vehicles were a 76 GMC pickup that I had to get running after 5 years in a field and a pair of 79 broncos.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

King Nothing said:


> Memories LOL. i turned 18 in 97. My first vehicles were a 76 GMC pickup that I had to get running after 5 years in a field and a pair of 79 broncos.


I like your taste. I actually tried to buy a 76 Jimmy when I was 16. My dad said a 4x4 was too expensive to maintain, I got an 84 Honda Accord instead. I hated that car.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I got an 84 Honda Accord instead. I hated that car.


Everyone that ever spoke the first sentence also spoke the second. :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> I like your taste. I actually tried to buy a 76 Jimmy when I was 16. My dad said a 4x4 was too expensive to maintain, I got an 84 Honda Accord instead. I hated that car.


Since we've veered into old GMC Jimmyland, here's my 73.
Way too many upgrades to list but I will tell you that the AAA logo on the front bumper was because I was the one always pulling everybody else out.



















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice truck, love that body style, and I can relate to the concept behind the build (I am the same age as you, and never had the money back then to afford the nice gear either). Subscribed.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Since we've veered into old GMC Jimmyland, here's my 73.
> Way too many upgrades to list but I will tell you that the AAA logo on the front bumper was because I was the one always pulling everybody else out.
> 
> 
> ...



true damn classic. awesome truck


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Since we've veered into old GMC Jimmyland, here's my 73.
> Way too many upgrades to list but I will tell you that the AAA logo on the front bumper was because I was the one always pulling everybody else out.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that front bumper, I am not sure if I want something like that or just go with the factory bumper with a hiiden winch


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> I really like that front bumper, I am not sure if I want something like that or just go with the factory bumper with a hiiden winch


It was the only way I could fit a 12000lb Ramsey.
I had to custom fabricate the mounting plates to the frame and add an additional 2" in front end lift to compensate for it's weight. 

FWIW, you're going to need a big winch for that 3/4 ton truck and you definitely want 7/16" cable. 
The side benefit from a bumper like that is it makes it easier to work under the hood by giving you a place to stand on even when you are on the trail.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Before anyone calls me out on it, yes I realize that the PC4100 was a 97' model. We can all just pretend that these are early editions that were available in 96'. Also considering doing a glass bottom on these instead of powder coating them, anybody have experience mounting these upside down, any problems.


I had those same amps about 15 years ago when I graduated high school. I would always play the music a bit louder than I should've back then, and the amps always ran hot. They never shut down, but you could cook on them. I put a couple of crossflow fans on them and they were always cool after that. I think these are some of the best amps ever made. Mine may have run hot because I was running the back channels of each amp to a jl 15w6 in 3ohm mono. Now I'm just rambling, but I love those trucks. Can't wait to see this one finished. Keep up the good work.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Navy Chief said:


> I like your taste. I actually tried to buy a 76 Jimmy when I was 16. My dad said a 4x4 was too expensive to maintain, I got an 84 Honda Accord instead. I hated that car.


Ya we lived about 200 yards off the road and my stepdad was too cheap to have the drive plowed when it snowed. 4x4 was the only way to get up to the house in the winter


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

dales said:


> true damn classic. awesome truck


No joke. I'd love to have one of those with portal axles and a small turbo diesel. 
@ppi- I love that front bumper too. 
That jeep in the background isn't too shabby either!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

jonnyanalog said:


> No joke. I'd love to have one of those with portal axles and a small turbo diesel.
> @ppi- I love that front bumper too.
> That jeep in the background isn't too shabby either!


It's funny you say that, I considered portals at one point. Also wanted to do a 4BT cummins in it.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome truck! I'll paying attention to this build. I've actually got my eye on a '78 K5 here locally. I've always loved that generation of Chevy's/GMC's.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> It's funny you say that, I considered portals at one point. Also wanted to do a 4BT cummins in it.


I guess portals can be pretty pricey.... 
A guy at my previous employer swapped in a 4cyl. Cummins into his Ram. It came out of an old Bread truck!!!!:laugh: 

I sure miss having a truck. 

My 1991 GMC Sonoma had MBQ 3 ways in it. I had dedicated mid-basses in the door and 4" co-axials in the dash all split up by some Musicomp passives ( those suckers were MASSIVE!) 
OF all the speakers I had I miss those the most; the midbass was strong, mids were detailed, and the highs were crisp.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So with the recent addition of 48" of PPI I have been forced to think outside the box or truth be told the cab on where to put everything.

I have considered putting the amps in the headliner or even over the back glass, over the glass would let me display the guts from the outside. I also considered moving the amps out of the cab, maybe into a bed tool box. 

My other option is moving the subs out of the cab. Into the bed may seem like the obvious choice, however I wanted an 8' bed that was what started me down this road. So here is what I am thinking, I have almost 5 cu. ft. of space on either side of the truck where the old saddle gas tanks used to be. I could build a 4th order bandpass box on either side of the truck along the frame and port it into the cab underneath the seat. The only thing that sucks is that I do not have the T/S parameters for my subs. I'm looking to get my hands on a woofer tester to see if they will work well in a bandpass. Any one have any inputs on building a box outside the truck.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Found this online: Joe Black's Z34

He has the Pro Tech cast subs, not sure if they are the same as yours? Also found this: ProTech Mobile Audio, Inc. - Subwoofer


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Found this online: Joe Black's Z34
> 
> He has the Pro Tech cast subs, not sure if they are the same as yours? Also found this: ProTech Mobile Audio, Inc. - Subwoofer


I know all about the Z34, I remember when it still had PPI amps. Unfortunately I do not have the cast Pro series subs I wish I did. I may end up buy a woofer tester from Dayton audio.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> So with the recent addition of 48" of PPI I have been forced to think outside the box or truth be told the cab on where to put everything.
> 
> I have considered putting the amps in the headliner or even over the back glass, over the glass would let me display the guts from the outside. I also considered moving the amps out of the cab, maybe into a bed tool box.
> 
> My other option is moving the subs out of the cab. Into the bed may seem like the obvious choice, however I wanted an 8' bed that was what started me down this road. So here is what I am thinking, I have almost 5 cu. ft. of space on either side of the truck where the old saddle gas tanks used to be. I could build a 4th order bandpass box on either side of the truck along the frame and port it into the cab underneath the seat. The only thing that sucks is that I do not have the T/S parameters for my subs. I'm looking to get my hands on a woofer tester to see if they will work well in a bandpass. Any one have any inputs on building a box outside the truck.


What if you took that idea and mounted the amps in side saddle amp racks? When I lived in Ohio the shop I frequented worked on an S-10 ZR2 extended cab. The extended cab section was filled with JL subs. All the amps.were mounted in a box located at the rear of the bed where the spare tire would go. The bottom of the box was plexi so you could see.the amps. I wouldn't run the amps that far back but up close to the cab with some venting to keep the amps.cool and maybe some 'windows' to showcase the amps.... Just a suggestion!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

jonnyanalog said:


> What if you took that idea and mounted the amps in side saddle amp racks? When I lived in Ohio the shop I frequented worked on an S-10 ZR2 extended cab. The extended cab section was filled with JL subs. All the amps.were mounted in a box located at the rear of the bed where the spare tire would go. The bottom of the box was plexi so you could see.the amps. I wouldn't run the amps that far back but up close to the cab with some venting to keep the amps.cool and maybe some 'windows' to showcase the amps.... Just a suggestion!


I had thought about doing that actually, my concern was how do you seal them up to prevent moisture from getting in. I will be driving this truck off road, it is no trailer queen. With the sub box I can seal it up and just port it into the cab, I was going to basically cover it with spray on bedliner.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> I may end up buy a woofer tester from Dayton audio.


Best 100$ I've ever spent. 

I am also going to join the choir about how much I love your truck. When I was a young kid I learned to drive on my grandpa's '73. It was black on black, single cab long bed just like yours. It was absolutely mint from top to bottom. When I was 15 he sold it to one of his coworkers for 700$. I wanted it so bad and was so upset about it because I would see it driving around town and it morphed into a neglected ******* junker and then I stopped seeing it around town. A few years ago I tried to track it down and hit a dead end when the owner sold it to his son after he let him borrow it and ran it out of oil and blew up the engine. :worried:

A '73-'79 single cab long bed truck is on my bucket list of vehicles to fix up some day. :beerchug:


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

hurrication said:


> Best 100$ I've ever spent.
> 
> I am also going to join the choir about how much I love your truck. When I was a young kid I learned to drive on my grandpa's '73. It was black on black, single cab long bed just like yours. It was absolutely mint from top to bottom. When I was 15 he sold it to one of his coworkers for 700$. I wanted it so bad and was so upset about it because I would see it driving around town and it morphed into a neglected ******* junker and then I stopped seeing it around town. A few years ago I tried to track it down and hit a dead end when the owner sold it to his son after he let him borrow it and ran it out of oil and blew up the engine. :worried:
> 
> A '73-'79 single cab long bed truck is on my bucket list of vehicles to fix up some day. :beerchug:


This makes me sad and angry. My truck was a POS when I bought it, wish it was nice and original when I got it.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I had thought about doing that actually, my concern was how do you seal them up to prevent moisture from getting in. I will be driving this truck off road, it is no trailer queen. With the sub box I can seal it up and just port it into the cab, I was going to basically cover it with spray on bedliner.


That truck I mentioned had a thick plexi bottom and was sealed really well. I think they used some marine grade sealing material. I'm not 100% certain as this was almost 13 years ago! It can be done though. This kid definitely used his truck off road cuz I remember it being dirtier than sh*t inside and out all the time.


----------

